# Survival Gear - Quality Outdoor Hats



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the outdoors, and fish a lot. The sun is relentless out on the water, so I always wear one of these to shade my head, neck and face from sunburn. I sweat from my head a lot as well, and this hat is ventilated and has moisture wicking fabric, and you can dunk it in the ice cooler to cool it off on those real hot days. Great piece of gear that you may want to consider for your gear bag(s). Not affiliated with the company in any way, just a happy customer who likes their gear and apparel.






Here is another version I wear - I have this one in all white.






I also like regular canvas boonie hats. I need the chin strap so you don't lose them in the wind, or have it blow off when you goose it in the boat!

What kind of hats do you prefer/carry? Always open to new ideas.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think having a hat is a must, don't care who ya are. I am pretty happy with my good old Boonie cap with me and I keep several beanie caps around. One in the glove box of the truck and one in the BOB.


----------



## windsearcher (Nov 8, 2012)

^ --- +1 --- I'm with Wesley on that one.... I have a "boonie hat" with me most often. For the price and what they do, seems to be the best bet for my needs. Just need to wear it more often.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I like the hats with the large rim around them like the Bora Bora because instead of putting insect repellent (Deet) on my face I put it on the rim of the hat and it works just as well.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

A good hat is a total must, anyone who's spent any time in the sun can tell you that. I really on a simple boonie hat, it gets the job done for me!


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

When fishing, i use a normal ball cap, boonie hat or shemagh


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Can some one help me understand why some sporting goods stores are selling "boonie / recon" style hats for $80? I get it with all of the space aged fabrics and stuff but ITS A FREAKIN BOONIE!


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

you can get 'em from the ARMYNAVY shop for $9.31


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bunch of Army issue boonie hats around here woodland and dessert


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Fishin' all my life--salt and fresh--never wore a hat ('cep ice-fishing)


That's funny. I have been fishing all my life, too, and I have never been ice fishing!

I suppose there are climatological reasons that explain our differing approaches.

If I lived in New York (big if, as in never gonna happen because the gun laws there are completely asinine) I would not need a hat in the summertime either.

Down South, in the dog days of summer, we get over 100 degrees with 95% humidity. A hat is highly advisable, unless you like your skin sloughing off in thin sheets, or risking the development of skin cancer.

Besides, all the pretty ladies love my hats. They say they make me look snazzy!


----------



## Halfling (Dec 21, 2012)

I sure do like my Tilley's (have several of them). A bit pricey but the last forever!
http://www.tilley.com


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

You can pay a lot for a boonie on a sniper website. Won't make you shoot any better


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

Not a hat guy....always feel cooler without one.


----------

